# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  IVf poliklinaka - pismo pacijentima o novom zakonu

## pino

Sto vi kazete na ovo??? 

http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/conten...lang,hrvatski/




> Našem embriološkom laboratoriju dovoljno je 5-6 kvalitetnih jajnih stanica da bi postigli visoku šansu za uspjeh, pri čemu više ne bilježimo ozbiljnije hiperstimulacije jajnika niti rizik trojaka. Također, već imamo dobra iskustva sa zamrzavanjem jajnih stanica, jer je to metoda očuvanja plodnosti u žena koje iz zdravstvenih ili osobnih razloga nisu spremne za trudnoću.


Nekako mi je tesko vjerovat da imaju iskustva sa zamrzavanjem j.s. Niti u Americi ne znam nikoga tko bi cuvao j.s., hocu reci to su jako jako rijetke zene koje bi isle na to, i ne mogu zamislit da imaju vise od jednog-dva slucaja maksimum. 

I kako oni misle iskoristiti 5-6 jajnih stanica kad ne smiju vise od 3?

----------


## ina33

Šokirana sam blago. Ne poznam nikoga tko je kod njih zatrudnio metodom odmrzavanja jajne stanice, baš bih voljela da se netko od korisnika te usluge javi na forumu pa da čujemo first-hand patient experience. Ono što su možda napravili je da su nekome tko se liječi od karcinoma zamrznuli js, ali sumnjam da su ikome odmrzavali i da je ostao trudan jer mi se čini da bi se takvo što pojavilo u novinama kao uspjeh naše klinike.

----------


## ina33

E, da, vidim da nisu niti napisali da su ih odmrzavali i da je netko zatrudnio. Koliko sam shvatila, najveći je problem u tome odmrzavanje i postizanje trudnoće, ne toliko zamrzavanje js i čuvanje na ledu, nego manipulacija odmrznutim js jer stradavaju u odmrzavanju budući da su pune vode. Koliko sam shvatila oni zaista imaju strategiju da nemaju puno hiperstimulacija (tako je uvijek bilo). Kako misle iskoristit više od tri - nisu to niti napisali da će ih iskoristit. Kad bolje razmislim, mislim da je to njihova dobro sročena reklama u stilu - ne bježite od nas, pacijenti, kod nas se neće tako puno osjetiti udar novog Zakona. Ali, imaju ista ograničenja kao i svi drugi, neće moć' svjedno oplođivati više od 3 jer to ne smije nitko, ali su sad u konkurentskoj prednosti jer su napisali da su imali zamrzavanje (ali ne i trudnoću iz zamrznute js, što su ipak totalno različite kategorije). Ne vjerujem da su imali trudnoću iz odmrznute jajne stanice, to bi sigurno napisali da jesu, možda su jednoj do dvije žene u posljednje tri godine zamrznuli stanice, to bi bio nekakav moj guess.

----------


## mmaslacak

Čekajte..jel to poliklinika onoga doktora Šimunića koji podržava ovaj zakon?
Jedino ako se nije dogovorio sa ministrom da mu kupi opermu već prije izglasavanja i nauči kadar kako se to radi?
Stvarno me ovo razljutilo!!!
Ma da imam sve novce ovoga svijeta ne bi tome konju išla!!
Fuj, fuj, fuj!

----------


## pino

> *Očekujući ovakav Zakon mi smo se u potpunosti pripremili*, a Vi dragi pacijenti ne morate brinuti da će novi pristup umanjiti uspjeh.


Da, to je Simuniceva klinika.

----------


## Kadauna

Slijedeći svjetske trendove zadnjih smo godina stekli dragocjeno iskustvo koje će Vam pomoći da ostvarite roditeljstvo. Prema preporukama europskih i svjetskih stručnih društava mi već 3 godine koristimo:

  -  blaže protokole stimulacije ovulacije

  -  embriotransfer manje zametaka (2-3 zametka)

  -  zamrzavanje (kriopohrana) metodom vitrifikacije

        a) zametaka

        b) jajnih stanica

  -  dodatne pretrage za kontrolu zrelosti folikula i endometrija (nove hormonske analize, 3D/4D UZV i dr)

  -  poseban način pomoći žutom tijelu

*Time smo postigli odličnu uspješnost od 38,5% za ovu godinu,* nizak rizik i rijetke komplikacije


Fantastični rezultati  :Laughing:  on je vitrifikacijom ZAMETAKA i jajnih stanica postigao uz ostale pretrage uspjeh od skoro 40% koji je ravan američkim uspjesima .  :? 

Šimuniću, svaka ti čast, koja reklama, koje objašnjavanje pacijenticama, koji čini mi se deal s Milinovićem. Otkad on to se bavi vitrifikacijom?

----------


## Kadauna

> Razmišljam o onoj Šimunićevoj   _I tehnologija će napredovati te se za godinu-dvije mogu očekivati i bolji rezultati_ *.*.. pa bi možda takve kometare (na ovu dopunu o JS) trebalo preduhitriti jer smo svi svjesni koliko je istraživanje skupo i koliko je teško da će tehnologija napredovati u 1-2g. kad nije napredovala do sad.


upravo se sjetila da je on jos prije koji tjedan izjavio da će tehnologija napredovati!!! a on je ovim pismom ustvari hvali da vec ima tehnologiju novu s kojom uspješno barata....... Bože, stvarno znam zašto sam pobjegla od ovog čovjeka prije 2 godine i to glavom bez obzira!!!

----------


## aenea

Šimunić mi se po gnjusnosti već opasno približio Milinoviću..fuj.

----------


## Bebel

*Očekujući ovakav Zakon mi smo se u potpunosti pripremili, a Vi dragi pacijenti ne morate brinuti da će novi pristup umanjiti uspjeh. * 
Sram ga bilo. Šurovao je s Milinovićem u donošenju ovog zakona i sad se reklamira. Ovo je za naslovnicu u novinama.
Smrad jedan!!!!!!

----------


## bublica3

Treba u IVF polikliniku poslat mail s puno ključnih pitanja.  Npr, kako će od 5-6 j.s odabrat one 3 najbolje?
Pa da vidimo šta će odgovorit.

----------


## martina123

O Boze!!!!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## fritulica1

Ma da mi je znati kakav su tocno deal sklopili Golem i Simunic? 
Cccc, a vlada istovremeno poduzima mjere protiv mita i korupcije... Gnjusno.

----------


## martina123

> Ma da mi je znati kakav su tocno deal sklopili Golem i Simunic? 
> Cccc, a vlada istovremeno poduzima mjere protiv mita i korupcije... Gnjusno.


Koja Vlada, ona korumpirana sva?   :Laughing:   8) 

Prestrasno je sve to..

----------


## aenea

"Očekujući *ovakav* Zakon mi smo se u potpunosti pripremili.." 
Ma baš se pitam kako je on mogao očekivati *ovakav* zakon..   :Rolling Eyes:  :smajlićkojibljuje:

----------


## IRENA456

Da sam od onih koje su neupučene u problematiku novog zakona i na samom početku borbe za bebom u ovo bi i povjerovala.
A ovako:smajlićkojibljuje:

----------


## Dodirko

A joj ljudi što se čudite... Pa naravno da je i Šimunić u to uključen od početka. I naravno da je napisan takav tekst jer je tekst čista reklama (bez činjenica i izravnih statistika)

Nadam se da smo već odavno naučili da se na reklame ne treba obazirati već donositi zaključke na osnovu činjenica.

Zato i imamo izbora (sva sreća).


Mogu reći samo da su jadni i da je to za naslovnicu u novinama.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ja se i dalje nadam da će ljudi, barem one informirani, bojkotirati IVF polikliniku.
Pa nek' Šimunić sam sebi smrzava jaja kad se već pripremio

----------


## Kadauna

> Pa nek' *Šimunić sam sebi smrzava jaja* kad se već pripremio



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ali mi stvarno nije jasno otkad on to koristi vitrifikaciju. 

Odoh njemu/klinici napisati mail s molbom da mi odgovore na upravo taj dio..
I usput ću ga pitati da li će i u Petrovoj gdje se također bavi MPO-om biti vitrifikacije, odnosno da li ju je kao tehnologiju već upotrebljavao već tamo. Ako nije, kad očekuje korištenje vitrifikacije...

----------


## Kadauna

još nešto, upravo sam u google.hr ubacila vitrifikacija i dobila sljedeći rezultat, 

http://www.google.hr/search?q=vitrif...&start=30&sa=N

uglavnom vitrifikacija na jajnim stanicama kod kobila, miševa, etc. ajme u što se oni to upuštaju. Vani se to stvarno radi ali su za to educirani i opremljeni tehnološki. 

Odoh napisati i Golemu mail  :Sad: (

----------


## taca70

Ja bih ga isto pitala kako je pripremio Petrovu za provodenje novog zakona i najurila ga s mjesta predstojnika odjela za reprodukciju.U bolnici se skoro ne pojavljuje, samo gleda kako da profitira sto vise.Ma muka mi je od tog necovjeka.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Šimunić mi se po gnjusnosti već opasno približio Milinoviću..fuj.





> Ja se i dalje nadam da će ljudi, barem one informirani, bojkotirati IVF polikliniku.


*X*

----------


## ina33

Ovo imamo iskustva s vitrifikacijom jajnih stanica, kad sam prvi put pročitala, i ja sam se pitala jesu li to radili na jajnim stanicama žena, ili tako eksperimentalno kao što na VV-u rade s onim hrčkovim stanicama Sperm Penetration Test. Tj., nije napisano da su radili vitrifikaciju jajnih stanica žena, napisali su da su radili vitrifikaciju i razlog zbog čega su se u to upuštali.

----------


## aenea

> Ovo imamo iskustva s vitrifikacijom jajnih stanica, kad sam prvi put pročitala, i ja sam se pitala *jesu li to radili na jajnim stanicama žena, ili tako eksperimentalno* kao što na VV-u rade s onim hrčkovim stanicama Sperm Penetration Test. Tj., nije napisano da su radili vitrifikaciju jajnih stanica žena, napisali su da su radili vitrifikaciju i razlog zbog čega su se u to upuštali.


za ovo ću im svakako poslat mejl  :Mad:  ..čim ulovim vremena  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gupi51

Kakve gluposti oni baljezgaju!!!!!!
*Dovoljno je 5-6 j.s. za uspjeh.* Pa koga on farba, smiju se oploditi samo 3, po kojem ključu će izabrati baš 3 najbolje.*

embriotransfer manje zametaka (2-3 zametka)*   gdje je tu napredak, pa u svijetu je trend transfera samo jedne blastociste, tzv SET

A kada je osigurao pravnika i psihologa koji će nam izdati uvjerenje? I koji su to? Baš bih voljela znati, kada nitko drugi ne zna?

Ljigavac jedan!!!!
kao fol radi u Petrovoj a jutra provodi u poliklinici za svoj džep.
Ja ih zovem već danima da mi ovo malo pojasne ali nitko se ne javlja. Lukavo su pobjegli na godišnji.

[/b]

----------


## sretna35

uvijek postoji trenutak kada spoznamo tko je kakav čovjek

sada znam zašto se tom čovjeku nisam mogla niti približiti

----------


## aenea

> Kakve gluposti oni baljezgaju!!!!!!
> *Dovoljno je 5-6 j.s. za uspjeh.* Pa koga on farba, smiju se oploditi samo 3, po kojem ključu će izabrati baš 3 najbolje.*
> [i]
> *


Smrznut će ih, kužiš? Jer imaju iskustva u smrzavanju jajnih stanica.  :Rolling Eyes:   A mi smo idioti  :Mad:

----------


## Gost 1

Citat iz dopisa prof. dr. Velimira Šimunića poslanog ministru zdravstva dr. Darku Milinoviću:




> *Prema metaanalizi iz travnja 2009. godine jedna smrznuta jajna stanica daje 2,3% šanse za kliničku trudnoću*


Pametnome dosta

----------


## laky

:Mad:  ogavno dr Šimuniću ,fali smail koji bljuje vatru

----------


## Ginger

:Sad:   :Sad:  
mene je ovo tako rastužilo, jer ja uz IVF polikliniku vežem samo pozitivna iskustva
i moja carica je začeta tamo, dok je bio još dr.Tomić
prvo sam se dvoumila hoću li ponovo ići tamo, s obzirom da dr.Tomića više nema, a sad sam sve više sigurna da neću 
 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ZO

užasno bezobrazno, neistinito, pokvareno, žicarenje neupućenih pacijenata

----------


## aenea

Cure, pišite im
pitanja@poliklinika-ivf.hr ili poliklinika.ivf@zg.t-com.hr
a možda ne bi bilo loše u cc staviti i neki od medija..

----------


## lisa84

'vako... ajmo sad pročitat baš ono što piše u ovom dopisu:

- u ovoj godini (dakle )*prije* glupavog Zakona) postigli smo uspjeh 38,5% - stoput smo čuli koliko će se uspješnost s novim Zakonom smanjiti - prema tome on će sada biti nekih 18%, ako i toliko
-tu uspješnost postigli smo zahvaljujući ovome pod a) zamrzavanje *zametaka* - što više ne smijemo izvoditi   :Sad:  
- nama treba 5-6 kvalitetnih jajnih stanica da bismo postigli uspjeh kakav smo imali - a novi nam Zakon nudi samo 3 i to upitne kvalitete, jer nema načina da odredimo koja je od dobivenih JS bolja.

Zaključak:
U banani smo i bježite kud vas noge nose!

----------


## rozalija

Šimunić pokušava da ovakvom propagandom spasi sebe i da izvinete svoje dupe i da napuni džepove, ali izgleda da je prokontan i može reći samo PA-PA svojim MPO postupcima jer u ga mnogi i te kako prokužili, ko je šta i kakav je.

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ovu temu treba spojiti sa onom Građanski neposluh i bojkotirati njegovu polikliniku!
Stvarno bezobrazno..

----------


## Mukica

ja o simunicu ni kao lijecniku ni kao osobi nista ne znam, ali vam jos od onih gledanja saborskih sjednica govorim da simunic nije oke, onaj cas kad sam cula sto je napisao ministru ne mogu vjerovati da netko tko tak nekaj veli u redu
ali vi meni tvrdite kak je on supertruper covjek, ljecnik, stovec
ma, nemre nitko tko napise ministru onakvo pismo bit supertruper

----------


## aenea

ajme kako sam se uzrujala... 
poslala im mail sa upitom o postotku uspješnosti i broju ostvarenih trudnoća iz smrznutih jajnih stanica..evo odgovora:
"Poštovana gospođo,
vitrifikacija je metoda koja se u svijetu koristi već godinama, kako za zametke tako i za jajne stanice. Mi sa vitrifikacijom zametaka imamo odlična iskustva i dosta trudnoća, a postupak za zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje (vitrifikaciju) jajnih stanica je identičan. 
Sami još nemamo trudnoća iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica, jer tu metodu nismo morali koristiti, ali ne sumnjamo da ćemo ih imati. Nažalost, zakon je stupio na snagu i moramo mu se prilagoditi. Mi vjerujemo da će iz jedne ozbiljne stimulacije sa naprimjer 9 jajnih stanica šansa pacijentica za uspjeh biti jednaka kao i dosad, 30-40%. 
LP"

Kakav krasan celofančić..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Da, možda banaliziram - i ja u škrinji uspješno smrznem jaje pa mi se još ni jedno pile nije izleglo. Ali uspješno smrzavam jaja.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ZO

koji odgovor   :Evil or Very Mad:  
sad mu je odjednom nažalost kaj je zakon stupio na snagu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a jedva je dočekao da sve ono napiše i zamaže svima oči....
on vjeruje da će šanse za uspjeh biti iste - možeš misliti   :Evil or Very Mad:  , kao da to još nitko nije radio, pa se ne znaju iskustva   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Dodirko

> Ja bih ga isto pitala kako je pripremio Petrovu za provodenje novog zakona i najurila ga s mjesta predstojnika odjela za reprodukciju.


*X*

I još jedno dodatno pitanje... zar može raditi u bolnici i imati privatnu praksu? Nije li to zabranjeno?

----------


## aenea

Nije odgovorio šimunić osobno.

----------


## pino

Ajmo pretpostavit da stvarno zamrznute jajne stanice ce pruzit istu sansu za trudnocu kao i svjeze (imam studije koju kazu suprotno, ali ajde...)

Ono sto je uzasavajuce je da je za ocekivati porast broja trojki cak i da je odmrzavanje super uspjesno. Tako je i u Italiji, i u Njemackoj, i u Svicarskoj - svugdje gdje nije moguce odabrati najbolje embrije za transfer, a ostale zamrznuti. Kako ce to poliklinika IVF rijesiti, pitam se? Hoce li bacati treci embrio za onih 50% zena koje ce ga imati 3. dan? (50% je podatak iz talijanskih statistika.) Ili ce riskirat - jer ipak, nisu oni ti koji ce snositi posljedice, nego zene (i djeca). U Njemackoj i Svicarskoj se to rjesava s fetalnim redukcijama, koje se u Hrvatskoj (i Italiji) ne rade. To je meni najvece nasilje nad zenom.

----------


## pčelica2009

Dodirko-možeš raditi u državnoj firmi i imati nešto privatno-iz iskustva govorim.Dokle god plaćaš porez-državu nije briga.Ja sam u prošloj i u ovoj god. radila 3 posla-vrtić,honorarno igraonica i redovno imamo opg-pčelarstvo.Za sve troje je plaćen porez.A što se tiče Šimunića i njegovog izbivanja sa Petrove u korist privatne klinike-tu se grdno varate.U prošlom postupku,samo mi je bio na punkciji-sve ostalo nije mogao doći jer je imao trojke na Petrovoj,pa seminar i ne znam što još.A definitivno stoji da nisam ni ja zadovoljna ako platim što mi nije on na transferu,uzv i sl.I mislim da je rastrgan između Petrove i privatne bolnice tako da su obje strane oštećene.

----------


## vikki

Š. je od osamostaljenja države blizak vlasti (od bivšega predsjednika do sadašnjih kreatura) i to dooobro koristi - naravno, za vlastiti probitak, dobitak i zaradu, a ne za unapređenje uvjeta u matičnoj mu bolnici koja ima najlošiji rejting u MPO-u u RH.

----------


## Dodirko

Ja ću se opet vratiti na pitanje da li smije raditi u državnoj bolnici i imati privatnu kliniku. Obzirom da radi isti posao to je u sukobu interesa.

Neću sada to više provlačiti jer je OT ali ću provjeriti.

----------


## vikki

> Ja ću se opet vratiti na pitanje da li smije raditi u državnoj bolnici i imati privatnu kliniku. Obzirom da radi isti posao to je u sukobu interesa.
> 
> Neću sada to više provlačiti jer je OT ali ću provjeriti.


I da ne smije, Dodirko,on bi smio. Pa kod nas je normalno da su pojedinci iznad zakona, i da je nekome dopušteno, ono što drugome nije.

----------


## tikica_69

To je valjda jedini lijecnik koje se bavi humanom reprodukcijom u ZG kod kojeg nikada nisam bila (a bila sam i kod Baumana, Tomica, Radoncica, Canica, Skvorca)....od prvog dana imam neku averziju prema njemu i od prvog dana govorim muzu da cu radije na kraj svijeta nego njemu   :No:

----------


## pčelica2009

Dodirko-jel ignoriraš moj post ili ne želiš čitati? :? Zakonski je propisano da možeš raditi i još imati privatno otvoreno.To ti piše i kada ispunjavaš poreznu prijavu-prijavljuješ plaću,i dohodak od samostalne djelatnosti-u ovom slučaju je njemu privatna klinika samostalna djelatnost.Ne razumijem u čemu je problem što se tiče zakona.Ako uredno plaćaš porez-onda je sve ok.Tko meni može zabraniti da radim za plaću,za honorarac i još da imam privatni obrt?

----------


## aenea

Čini mi se manje važno što radi privatno i u državnoj klinici. Ono što me pika u oči je taj celofan u koji je zamotao taj tekst na svojoj web stranici i po meni nekorektne izjave u javnosti. Ovo nekorektno je izuzetno blaga riječ jer mi tlak skoči na 200 kad se sjetim izjave da će medicina kroz 2-3 godine napredovati..

----------


## tinaka

_"...Nadovezala je djelatnost na dugogodišnju tradiciju i kvalitetu Klinike u Petrovoj..."_

Ovaj gore dio me strašno bode u oči... kako privatna poliklinika može nadovezati djelatnost državne klinike?! Jedino ako su povezane udjelom postotka u vlasništvu ili slično, nisam pravnik, al znam da to baš po zakonu ne klapa previše.

----------


## Ginger

to što radi u državnoj bolnici i ima privatnu praksu, nije uopće sporno
takvih ima na stotine, nije protuzakonito i redovno to prakticira jako puno doktora
i kao što pčelica kaže, zakonom je regulirano, imaš paću i dohodak od samostalne djelatnosti i još štošta toga

nadovezali su se na dugogodišnju tradicijui kvalitetu Petrove jer su preuzeli neke djelatnike, npr. embriolog (koji je meni fantastičan), dakle iskusktvo su stjecali u Petrovoj
vjerojatno su mislili na to, ne znam što bi drugo bilo

ne branim ih, jer i mene je izjava razočarala   :Sad:  
al moram reći i to da sam kod njih imala samo pozitivna iskustva
doduše, mene je vodio dr. Tomić, a embriolozi su se izmjenjilavi (i S. mi je isto super)

----------


## kik@

I ja sam svoju trudnocu takoder postigla ivf polikliniki i takoder imam samo pozitivna iskustva i ovo me stvarno sokiralo

----------


## pino

Ma nije sporno da on ima posao i drzavni i privatni (iako to stvarno povlaci pitanje koliko se on moze posvetiti i jednoj i drugoj aktivnosti, i da li ce jedna od njih patiti zbog dvostrukog angazmana, pogotovo sad kad je dr Tomic otisao u Vinogradsku)... nego sto se pravi da se nista nije promijenilo s ovim zakonom i uvjerava pacijentice da ce im postotak uspjeha ostati isti, jer oni imaju iskustva s vitrifikacijom... Ne moze im ostati isti postotak uspjeha (uz isti mali postotak trojki), jer je selekcija embrija esencijalna za uspjeh.

----------


## Kadauna

samo sam htjela naglasiti da ovdje nitko ne ulazi u stručnost prof. Šimunića, nije stvar toga da je on šarlatan, jer on to sigurno nije......

----------


## ina33

> ... Ne moze im ostati isti postotak uspjeha (uz isti mali postotak trojki), jer je selekcija embrija esencijalna za uspjeh.


O ovome se radi!

----------


## Kadauna

nakon sto sam IVF poliklinici poslala mail s pitanjima (ima ih sveukupno 5 pitanja za IVF polikliniku + 1 pitanje za Petrovu bolnicu, točnije kad će tamo biti omogućeni postupci po novom zakonu i vitrifikacija)

dobijem sljedeći odgovor: 

_Potovana Gđo XXX!

Obzirom da imate puno pitanja vezana za ovaj novi Zakon Vama treba termin za konzultacije. Stoga Vas molimo da se naručite u Petrovu bolnicu i zakaete termin.

S potovanjem  

Poliklinika IVF_

----------


## ina33

A tako sam se nekako i mislila... neće odgovarat na mailove baš tako ono u glavu, nego će to na one-on-one konzultacijama... Vjerojatno će ipak neka poruka biti "nemojte paničariti, i ovako se može raditi IVF". I može, ali će na taj način bitno bolje prolazit mlađe žene koje imaju samo muški faktor, a neki ozbiljni IVF-ovci u godinama, s problemima na obje strane mislim da neće imati dobru prođu i mislim da im je bolje u inozemstvo.

----------


## aenea

Zanimljivo mi je da su te uputili sa pitanjima na Petrovu. Valjda nisi postavljala podobna pitanja  :Grin:  
Čini mi se da čitaju forum. I neka čitaju.   :Mad:

----------


## Maxime

Ovo je previse gnusno za bilo koji suvisli komentar.

Neka mi netko iz spomenute klinike kvantificira 'visoku šansu za uspjeh'  :/

----------


## thaia28

ovako nešto bilo je u potpunosti za očekivati od poduzetnika Šimunića, zna on sve tajne vođenja pravog businessa. Svi se mi ovdje možemo složiti da nikada tom čovjeku ne bi ostavili niti lipe, ali nažalost misim da će mu tek sada posao procvjetati (sjetimo se samo onog ogromnog broja MPO parova koji nisu niti trepnuli kada se ovaj zakon donosio).
ma užas   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Kadauna, ovaj odgovor iz IVF-a je stvarno nevjerovatan   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Dodo

I ja sam pobjegla od Simunica jer me covjek uvjeravao da je nakon 4 godine neplodnosti u mojoj 35oj godini rano za IVF (?). Umjesto toga radili smo inseminacije za 2000-2500kn. Nikako se nismo kuzili.
Ocito im je frka kad se ovako neutemeljeno prodaju.

----------


## tinaka

> Ocito im je frka kad se ovako neutemeljeno prodaju.


Ili se zbog eventualne stranačke pripadnosti ne boje kazni?!

----------


## tiki_a

> nadovezali su se na dugogodišnju tradicijui kvalitetu Petrove jer su preuzeli neke djelatnike, npr. embriolog (koji je meni fantastičan), dakle iskusktvo su stjecali u Petrovoj
> vjerojatno su mislili na to, ne znam što bi drugo bilo
> 
> ne branim ih, jer i mene je izjava razočarala   
> al moram reći i to da sam kod njih imala samo pozitivna iskustva
> doduše, mene je vodio dr. Tomić, a embriolozi su se izmjenjilavi (i S. mi je isto super)


Potpisujem. Imam dobra iskustva kod njih i zato me ova obavijest baš jako razočarala   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Vali

Prof. Š je jedini liječnik u mome MPO iskustvu koji mi baš nikako nije sjeo. Čula sam svašta, ali nisam vjerovala dok se sama nisam uvjerila. Konzultacije kod njega 200 su najgore potrošenih kuha u životu. Hvala, doviđenja! Pismo me nimalo ne čudi.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

Meni to nije u redu da netko radi u državnoj bolnici na MPO odjelu  i istovremeno ima privatnu  MPO kliniku  (nisam sigurna da je to baš legalno). Različite djelatnosti da, ali iste  :? ... pravnici, zna li netko više o tome? 
Recimo, netko radi u banci, a istovremeno ima otvorenu neku privatnu ŠKZ??? Mislite li da bi još dugo ostao raditi u toj banci?

Ili, npr. neki disponent u prijevozničkoj firmi, koji ima uvid u cijelo poslovanje, da kupi svoje kamione i "krade" posao svome poslodavcu. 

Ako stignem malo ću pročačkati da li je to legalno ... ili možda netko zna.
Help.

----------


## Gabi

U svakom slučaju taj čovjek mi je antipatičan do boli   :Evil or Very Mad:  , i NIKADA ne bih otišla kod njega na IVF, pa da je jedini na svijetu. Nekako imam osjećaj da mu je bitnije da se lova slijeva na njegov račun, nego da li će postupak uspjeti ili ne. Možda griješim, ali ... ???

----------


## Gabi

Danas sam ja ustala na lijevu nogu (i dobila mengu).   :Sad:

----------


## BHany

Ja znam da to vrijedi za državne i lokalne službenike i namještenike.


_iz Zakona o državnim službenicima...
_
_SUKOB INTERESA

Zabrana otvaranja obrta ili osnivanja pravne osobe

Članak 32.
Državnom službeniku nije dozvoljeno otvaranje obrta ili osnivanje trgovačkog društva ili druge pravne osobe u području djelatnosti na kojem je zaposlen kao državni službenik, odnosno u području djelatnosti koje je povezano sa poslovima iz djelokruga tijela u kojem je zaposlen.

Mogućnost obavljanja dodatnog posla

Članak 33.
(1) Državni službenik može izvan redovitoga radnog vremena, po prethodno pribavljenom odobrenju čelnika državnog tijela, obavljati poslove ili pružati usluge pravnoj ili fizičkoj osobi, samo ako nad tim djelatnostima, odnosno nad radom te fizičke ili pravne osobe, državno tijelo u kojemu je u službi ne obavlja nadzor ili ako takav rad nije zabranjen posebnim zakonom, te ne predstavlja sukob interesa ili prepreku za uredno obavljanje redovitih zadataka niti šteti ugledu državne službe.
(2) Odobrenje iz stavka 1. ovoga članka nije potrebno za objav*ljivanje stručnih članaka i drugih autorskih publikacija, odnosno obavljanje poslova povremenog predavača na stručnim seminarima i savjetovanjima.
(3) O zahtjevu državnog službenika za davanje odobrenja iz stavka 1. ovoga članka čelnik državnog tijela odlučuje rješenjem._

Gotovo isto piše i u Zakonu o službenicim i namješetnicima u lokalno (regionalnoj) samoupravi.

Međutim, nisam sigurna da vrijedi za medicinsku struku (dapače, mislim da ne vrijedi jer ih znam dosta koji to rade, pa ne vjerujem da svi krše zakon) - a ne znam koji bi se zakon na njih odnosio pa da mogu provjeriti.

----------


## ina33

> Međutim, nisam sigurna da vrijedi za medicinsku struku (dapače, mislim da ne vrijedi jer ih znam dosta koji to rade, pa ne vjerujem da svi krše zakon) - a ne znam koji bi se zakon na njih odnosio pa da mogu provjeriti.


x

----------


## aenea

Ne mislim da je pitanje legalnosti klinika nevažno, ali ne čini mi se da je bitka koju bi sada trebale voditi..

----------


## Ginger

joj, cure, dajte da zaključimo već jednom o tome - doktori smiju raditi u državnoj bolnici i imati privatnu praksu
zakonom dozvoljeno i točka
dok to zakonodavac dozvoljava, tako će se i raditi
to što je ista djelatnost je i logično, pa nijedan ginekolog nije istovremeno i zubar ili sl.
Gabi, a s obzirom da si iz vž, ima i kod nas takvih primjera (i gorih usudila bih se reći), ne treba za to ići u zg

banke ne treba miješati u to, u bankama je to regulirano pravilnicima i ugovorima

i baš kako aenea, kaže, trenutno to nije ni važno
naš problem je nešto drugo   :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Meni je u cijeloj ovoj prici oko dr.S najbitnije pitanje koliko on ima interesa poboljsavati uvjete u Petrovoj ako mu je ta klinika na neki nacin direktna konkurencija a ima svoju privatnu odmah preko ceste.I cinjenica je da on veci dio svog radnog vremena ne provodi u Petrovoj dok se drugi doktori tamo lome od posla a neke od njih zaposljava i privatno.Meni se to od pocetka ne svida i jedini razlog zasto sam se odlucila za Petrovu je dr.V koji ne zna gdje mu je glava od pacijenata a u svojoj privatnoj gin.ordinaciji radi  nakon radnog vremena.I mislim da bi od dr.S bilo korektnije da je na stranicama Petrove dao obavijest o tome kako su spremni za provodenje novog zakona.

----------


## Gabi

> Gabi, a s obzirom da si iz vž, ima i kod nas takvih primjera (i gorih usudila bih se reći), ne treba za to ići u zg
> 
> 
> i baš kako aenea, kaže, trenutno to nije ni važno
> naš problem je nešto drugo


Znam da ima i u VŽ takav (još i gori) dr., isto kao što znam i to da trenutno ima bitnijih stvari koje treba rješavati u vezi ovog zakona (i sama sam u grupi onih koje čeka jesenski postupak - možda :? ) ali zar se na ovom forumu više ne smije iznositi vlastito mišljenje ????

Ahhh ...   :Sad:  ... zar nije dosta da nas ovaj zakon pokušava dotući, već se i međusobno "napadamo" i "prozivamo" ... baš sam tužna zbog toga.

----------


## Ginger

ma nitko tu nikoga ne napada, samo hoću reći da snage trebamo usmjeriti na ono što je u ovom trenutku puno važnije
tvoj postupak u rujnu je bitniji od zarade ove privatne klinike, to hoću reći
ta privatna praksa je ionako legalna, pa čemu trošiti snagu na to

pismo kojem su se obratili javnosti, tj. nama neplodnim parovima, nije ok, odnosno grozno je
mislim da je to u ovoj priči "bottom line"

----------


## aenea

Naravno da svatko ima pravo reći mišljenje..imam dojam da stalno netko misli da ga napadam  :Sad:  ..samo sam htjela reći da mislim da moramo birati bitke i da ovo da li on po zakonu smije ili ne smije imati kliniku trenutno ne bi trebao biti prioritet, već sam ono što je zakon izbacio na površinu, odnos i etičnost kojoj je, po meni, ovim pismom pacijentima, zadan smrtonosni udarac..

----------


## Gabi

Ma sve 5   :Wink:  - samo sam danas u fazi kad mi smeta i muha u letu, pa mi je tako naletjela i IVF poliklinika. I naša borba protiv ovog zakona je usmjerena na druge stvari (koliko stignemo, znamo i možemo), a tu sam došla samo staviti svoj komentar o dr. Š i njegovoj klinici.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

> Naravno da svatko ima pravo reći mišljenje..imam dojam da stalno netko misli da ga napadam  ..samo sam htjela reći da mislim da moramo birati bitke i da ovo da li on po zakonu smije ili ne smije imati kliniku trenutno ne bi trebao biti prioritet, već sam ono što je zakon izbacio na površinu, *odnos i etičnost* kojoj je, po meni, ovim pismom pacijentima, zadan smrtonosni udarac..


potpis

Gabi, a tebe spomenuh jer znam da znaš na kojeg doktora mislim
zbog istog sam se ja svojevremeno jako uzrujavala (da ne ulazim previše u ot), a stvarno nema smisla - uzalud potrošena energija

----------


## Ginger

Gabi, ako ti je tako lakše - samo ti raspali   :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

Obzirom da sam od početka u Pol. IVF, moram reči da su moja iskustva jako pozitivna. Nikada niasam očekivala da mi dr. bude šarmantan ili sl., da mi "sjedne" od prve, da priča samnom pola sata... Kod dr. Šimunića sam i sestra me uvijek naručivala u vrijeme kada on radi, ali obzirom da mi je zbog posla odgovarao popodnevni termin, bilo mi je sasvim ok da me pregleda dr. Tomić. Za biologe sam čula sve naj, ali ne od osoblja klinike. Njihov odnos prema pacijenticama je super. Sestre više manje isto tako (ima izuzetaka). Glavna sestra B. je super. U postupak idem bez čekanja. Ajde ako utrefim GO i sl... Zadnju folikulometriju najradije obavljam kod prof. Šimunića jer sam tada sigurna da neće folikul pobjeći, biti nezreo, prezreo i sl. Dovoljno sam dugo u ovome da mogu procijeniti da li je dr. stručan. Financije - znam da i u drugim privatnim klinikama daju popust ako ostaneš kod njih. Tako i ovdje. I uopće ne drhte oko pacijentica kada nešto treba platiti. Netko pokvaren bi se kod njih mogao više puta za neke manje stvari i prošvercati. Jednom sam izvadila krv kod njih i zaboravila platiti   :Embarassed:  . Kod jednog prirodnjaka folikul je pobjegao, sestra je rekla ... ma ne trebate ništa platiti...
Da ne duljim, ali nameće mi se nešto...kao da me je sada strah priznati da je meni tamo dobro. i ne samo meni.
Da, jako sam razočarana što se prof. Š. nije ogradio od istupa ministra D.M., a tako je svu problematiku u svom pismu opisao. I nije bilo u redu da je dao podršku ovakvom Zakonu. I zbunjena sam i   :Sad:  što ova obavijest nije bila korektnija prema nama pacijenticama.

----------


## Ginger

tiki_a   :Love:  kužim te totalno
i ja sam sa svim tamo bila u potpunosti zadovoljna
i da je dr.Tomić još uvijek tamo, ja bih vjerojatno i opet išla tamo (unatoč ovom pismu), al s obzirom da njega tamo više nema...  :/

----------


## ina33

Tiki_a, pls nemoj se osjećat loše što ti je dobro u IVF Poliklinici. Oni su sigurno OK mjesto i ja sam ih isto više sam ih puta razmatrala kao neku alternativu za sebe. Razumljiv mi je i poriv dr. Š-a da zadrži pacijente, a istovremeno se ne zamjeri (trenutno) vladajućoj eliti i crkvenim krugovima. Zez je u tome što su gadna vremena (koja ja ne volim isto tako, ali su takva) da je voda do grla, kvazi "ratno stanje" i pacijenti, a vjerojatno i zakonodavac, očekuju svojevrsno biranje strana, ma koliko se trudili zadržat neutralnost i reć' sve i ništa istovremeno i smirit strasti. Strasti je teško smiriti jer informirani pacijenti kuže koliki je ovaj zakon udar na MPO i da nije uopće standardna stvar sukladna svjetskim praksama, kako ga se nastoji prikazati, nego je ultra-konzrevativan jer su standardne prakse zamrzavanje embrija. Cijelo pitanje je za sve uključene strane osobno, ono, totalno up cose and personal. Jednako tako, stvar je i osobne procjene kad je onaj trenutak kad se izlazi iz ugodne neutralnosti i izabire strana, jer ovo je svojevrsni rat u kojem postoje totalno suprostavljene strane, ma koliko se trudili neki reći - ma, sve OK, svijet će se i dalje vrtit. To je veelika promjena, veliki udarac, svijet će se vrtit i dalje, ali u suptrotnom smjeru.

----------


## ina33

Da budem još konkretnija jer mi je bed ako se cure koje se liječe na IVF-u osjećaju prozvane - da mi treba i odgovara, ja bih se vjerojatno nastavila tamo liječiti. Da bi mi bilo simpatično ovo pismo i istupi - ne bi. Da bih drugim pacijenticama govorila kako realno je - da je zakon katastrofa, da zamrzavanje jajnih stanica nije (još) nikakva alternativa u Hrv., da je ovo reklamni tekst stila "Ariel pere bolje, Spearmint traje dulje" - bih. Vjerojatno, poznavajući čuvenje oko dr. Š-a, ne bih s njime oko toga raspravljala, on mi je onaj profesorski autoritarni tip liječnika s kojim bih ja vjerojatno surađivala samo u nuždi i storgo poslovno, ali i to, opet, ovisi i o pacijentici - nekome takav pristup paše, a ko sam ja da o tome sudim. Ja sebe znam i znam kakvi mi pašu pa takve tražim, a super mi je to da je, barem dosad, izbora bilo. Izbor je sveta stvar, nema bolje regulacije od tržišne konkurencije, blažena bila.

----------


## vikki

Slažem se s inom (i sama sam tamo išla, ne zbog MPO, već kontrola kod dr. o kojoj imam loše mišljenje kao osobi - kao i o dr. Š., ali je ispratila sve moje pokušaje i pobačaje, stručna je i ne moram joj dodatno objašnjavati situaciju).
Svaka od nas s razlogom ide tamo gdje je odabrala i to treba poštovati.

----------


## Vali

Provjerila sam, liječnik npr. neurolog ne smije raditi u bolnici i istodobno biti vlasnik svoje privatne neurološke klinike. Jedina su iznimka profesori. Šimunić profesor jest pa zato smije. Malo mi je glupo, ali definitivno nije jedini glup zakon u RH.

I meni je nekako glupo što se cure koje se liječe i IVF poliklinici osjećaju prozvano. Ni najmanje ne sumnjam u njihovu stručnost.

----------


## Kadauna

Drage cure, 

posebno one koje su pacijentice prof. Š. ili pacijentice IVF poliklinike. 

Nitko ovdje ne zeli da vi odete iz poliklinike, nitko ne trazi da se vi osjecate lose zato sto te pacijentice tamo, svako ima pravo na svoj vlastiti izbor, meni je recimo dr. R. iz Vili-a simpa, nekome drugom nije, itd.  

Ali ovo je pismo napisano, puno je poluinformacija i neodrecenih kvazi-cinjenica u njemu i jednostavno sam morala pitati i reagirati. Kao sto treba dopustiti potporu pol. IVF tako treba dopustiti i kritiku posebno onu vezanu za ovakav dopis i priopcenje povodom novog zakona. 

Svi cemo mi i dalje ici u postupke, samo je pitanje svima nama kakvi ce oni biti uz ovakav zakon (vitrifikacija), kad ce se moci ici u postupke obzirom da nemamo logistiku novu koja je nuzna s ovim zakonom (povjerenstvo, psihologe, pravnike, etc. ).

----------


## ina33

> Drage cure, 
> Ali ovo je pismo napisano, puno je poluinformacija i neodrecenih kvazi-cinjenica u njemu i jednostavno sam morala pitati i reagirati. Kao sto treba dopustiti potporu pol. IVF tako treba dopustiti i kritiku posebno onu vezanu za ovakav dopis i priopcenje povodom novog zakona.


x!

----------


## Ginger

> Ali ovo je pismo napisano, puno je poluinformacija i neodrecenih kvazi-cinjenica u njemu i jednostavno sam morala pitati i reagirati. Kao sto treba dopustiti potporu pol. IVF tako treba dopustiti i kritiku posebno onu vezanu za ovakav dopis i priopcenje povodom novog zakona.


pa s ovim se svi i slažemo

----------


## tiki_a

Odmah se bolje osjećam kad sam u ovakvom društvu..ina33, Kadauna, Ginger, vikki, Vali, ostale cure...

----------


## Nene2

> 'vako... ajmo sad pročitat baš ono što piše u ovom dopisu:
> 
> - u ovoj godini (dakle )*prije* glupavog Zakona) postigli smo uspjeh 38,5% - stoput smo čuli koliko će se uspješnost s novim Zakonom smanjiti - prema tome on će sada biti nekih 18%, ako i toliko
> -tu uspješnost postigli smo zahvaljujući ovome pod a) zamrzavanje *zametaka* - što više ne smijemo izvoditi   
> - nama treba 5-6 kvalitetnih jajnih stanica da bismo postigli uspjeh kakav smo imali - a novi nam Zakon nudi samo 3 i to upitne kvalitete, jer nema načina da odredimo koja je od dobivenih JS bolja.
> 
> Zaključak:
> U banani smo i bježite kud vas noge nose!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## frka

ljudi, mi smo novi tu i zapravo i nemamo iskustva - prvi ivf je trebao biti u 9. mj. - pa mi sad i nisu jasne neke stvari. kopam na sve strane i pokusavam sto vise shvatiti i procitati sto se svega ovog tice ali do sad nisam nigdje naisla na to da simunic podupire novi zakon. od kud to? znam da mi je na pocetku ovog fijaska netko pricao da se on NE slaze s tim ali da niti njega, kao strucnjaka s najduljim stazem u tom polju u HR, nisu poslusali... spominje se neko pismo (ne ova "reklama" na web stranici ivf-a).. o cem se tu radi? kad je podrzao zakon? inace, mi smo na vv-u i imam osjecaj da cekamo vec 100 godina tak da smo kao i ostali na rubu zivcanog sloma  :Evil or Very Mad:   i dodje mi da pocnem proganjat sve one majmune s milinovicem i hebrangom na celu  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## iva_luca

O dr. Š sam čula puno ružnih.... davno prije nego sam i sama krenula u postupke. I vođena time, zaobišla sam ga u širokom luku... 

Po mom skromnom mišljenju, dr. Š. nam je svima poručio - ja sam faca koja sjedi s desne strane boga oca a vi ste neuka stoka sitnog zuba kojoj treba podvalit pokoji stručan termin, statistiku bez oslonca i jeftini celofan.... Bitno je samo da vi dođete što češće kod mene (dat ću vam popust na cijenu postupka, koji put vam neću naplatit folikulometriju.....) i tako ćemo se lijepo družiti dok god vi budete mogli plaćati... A dijete? Ma bit će slijedeći put.....

----------


## Jelena

Ljigavo :bljak: 

Ne bih ulazila u njegovu kompetenciju kao IVF-ovca, jer nemam nikakvo iskustvo kod njega (ja ga nisam niti razmatrala kao opciju). Vidim da je doktorirao na predviđanju ovulacije i tu je sigurno nadprosječno dobar, vjerojatno izvrstan izbor za prirodnjake i low respondere.

Iz njegovih nedavnih postupaka očito je to čovjek za sva vremena, beskičmenjak, uklopit će se u svaku garnituru vlasti, pogazit svaku logiku. Imam osjećaj da bi bio u stanju tvrditi da je Zemlja možda ipak ravna ploča, kad bi mu se to isplatilo i da je on stajao baš na samom rubu, isto kao što ima iskustva s vitrifikacijom.

----------


## frka

drage moje zenske - kopam pol dana da vidim sto je to s simunicem i mislim da se ovdje poprilicno pretjeralo i da je covjek vise neduzan nego kriv. kao prvo zelim naglasiti da nit sam njegov pacijent niti sam ikada to bila tako da nisam nimalo subjektivna po tom pitanju. bas sam ovdje nasla postove u kojima je receno da je simunic pokusao navesti primjedbe a ne podrsku zakonu sto je netko pametan poput naseg ministra kompletno okrenuo naglavacke tvrdeci da simunic smatra da je zamrzavanje jajnih stanica jednako ucinkovito kao zamrzavanje embrija. notorna laz kao i mnoge druge kojih smo se naslusali zadnjih dana. i sam dr. simunic se iznenadio takvim tumacenjem njegovih prijedloga. naisla sam i na intervju s predsjednicom rode koja sama kaze da je bas dr. simunic upozorio na to da ovim metodama mpo uspjesnost pasti bar 10%. tak da chill out malo  :Smile:  ni meni se ne svidja ova "reklama" na web str ivf-a, ali ocito covjek NE podrzava ovaj idiotan zakon..

----------


## mmaslacak

ma očito da čovjek želi profitirati na neznanju..

----------


## ina33

> Iz njegovih nedavnih postupaka očito je to čovjek za sva vremena, beskičmenjak, uklopit će se u svaku garnituru vlasti, pogazit svaku logiku. Imam osjećaj da bi bio u stanju tvrditi da je Zemlja možda ipak ravna ploča, kad bi mu se to isplatilo i da je on stajao baš na samom rubu, isto kao što ima iskustva s vitrifikacijom.


A je, to je točno. Meni je fascinantno to kako je moguće da se njegovih mišljenja svi hvataju (i pro i contra strana - i Golem i Gost1) i svi su u pravu jer je iz toga što je izjavljivao meni je nemoguće shvatiti je li on protiv ili za novi zakon, on je ko proročica Pitija - stavi zarez na mjesto koje ti paše i dobijaš različiti stav. Ali, da je stručnjak - je, da je, po meni, razumljivo to što on pokušava - zadržat pacijente i ostat dobar s vladajućima - je. Da je to hrabro - a nije. S druge strane, nemam ni ja orden za hrabrost pa ga niti ne sudim preoštro.

----------


## Jelena

Ma tko zna kakve su to igre i zašto se tko kako ponaša. Ali gledam sad Kosoricu i ona tako sad neće sukobe pa onda "ok, odgodit ćemo školu", "ah, nećemo odgoditi školu" ne vjerujem da to može na duge staze. Dr. Radončić, Dr. Kniewald, Dr. Bauman se ipak ne okreću kako vjetar puše, dok iz VV dolazi samo mlaka reakcija. Nisu to pozicije na kojima se tako smije ponašati. Ne mislim pri tome na "obične" IVF-ovce, već baš na prof. Šimunića koji je predsjednik svih odbora koji postoje u Hrvatskoj, šef Zavoda u Petrovoj i šef u svojoj klinici, profesor na Medicinskom fakultetu.

To je nešto s čim se računa u Hrvatskoj, da su ljudi dovoljno puta dobili po prstima i da im neće pasti na pamet da reagiraju unutar svoje struke u skladu sa svojim uvjerenjima i saznanjima pa šačica neobrazovanih nasilnika može raditi što hoće.

Džaba nama najbolja klima na svijetu i more, kad su ljudi mlitavi, stručnost propada, samo silu se razumije.

----------


## ina33

> Ma tko zna kakve su to igre i zašto se tko kako ponaša. Ali gledam sad Kosoricu i ona tako sad neće sukobe pa onda "ok, odgodit ćemo školu", "ah, nećemo odgoditi školu" ne vjerujem da to može na duge staze. Dr. Radončić, Dr. Kniewald, Dr. Bauman se ipak ne okreću kako vjetar puše, dok iz VV dolazi samo mlaka reakcija. Nisu to pozicije na kojima se tako smije ponašati. Ne mislim pri tome na "obične" IVF-ovce, već baš na prof. Šimunića koji je predsjednik svih odbora koji postoje u Hrvatskoj, šef Zavoda u Petrovoj i šef u svojoj klinici, profesor na Medicinskom fakultetu.
> 
> To je nešto s čim se računa u Hrvatskoj, da su ljudi dovoljno puta dobili po prstima i da im neće pasti na pamet da reagiraju unutar svoje struke u skladu sa svojim uvjerenjima i saznanjima pa šačica neobrazovanih nasilnika može raditi što hoće.
> 
> Džaba nama najbolja klima na svijetu i more, kad su ljudi mlitavi, stručnost propada, samo silu se razumije.


Tu si skroz u pravu, nemam što dodat, ni oduzet.

----------


## ina33

Ipak imam dodat - uz bok liječnika i biologa (Radončić, Kniewald, Bauman) koji su jednoznačno višekratno istupali protiv novog zakona u medijima, treba spomenut i riječku ekipu (Vlastelić i još jedna liječnica, zaboravila sam joj ime, na žalost) - premda im je ponder manji, jer nisu u epicentru (Zagreb), svaka im čast.

----------


## sbonetic

Ja stvarno nemam nikakvih negativnih iskustava kod njih, razgovarala sam jučer s poliklinikom IVF i oni još nemaju ni cjenike za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica kažu da su jako iznenađeni ovim zakonom jer su mislili da neće proći!!!!

----------


## Vali

> Ja stvarno nemam nikakvih negativnih iskustava kod njih, razgovarala sam jučer s poliklinikom IVF i oni još nemaju ni cjenike za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica kažu da su jako iznenađeni ovim zakonom jer su mislili da neće proći!!!!


A pismo kaže nešto sasvim drugo.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

> sbonetic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja stvarno nemam nikakvih negativnih iskustava kod njih, razgovarala sam jučer s poliklinikom IVF i oni još nemaju ni cjenike za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica kažu da su jako iznenađeni ovim zakonom jer su mislili da neće proći!!!!
> 
> 
> A pismo kaže nešto sasvim drugo.


A da, mislim da smo sve rekli - ova njihova današnja jučerašnja reakcija je normalna i logična, a ovo pismo je nategnuti PR/reklamni pokušaj da se umire pacijenti koji ispravno zaključuju da će se uspješnost postupaka prepoloviti.

----------


## ina33

današnja jučerašnja = jučerašnja

----------


## sbonetic

Da to je reklama, zato postoji odabir između privatnih klinika pa svatko odlučuje kamo će ići ali meni se ne sviđa kada netko komentira kliniku u kojoj nije bio, meni je bitno da dođem do svog cilja i da mi to oni omoguće a za drugo me briga!

----------


## ina33

> Da to je reklama, zato postoji odabir između privatnih klinika pa svatko odlučuje kamo će ići ali meni se ne sviđa kada netko komentira kliniku u kojoj nije bio, meni je bitno da dođem do svog cilja i da mi to oni omoguće a za drugo me briga!


Apsolutno se slažem. Moj "bog" je konkurencija, u nju fakat duboko vjerujem.

----------


## ina33

Ipak se ne slažem u svemu - mislim da na temelju iskustva i znanja o IVF-u možemo komentirat i mjesta di nismo bile  :Love: .

----------


## darci

> Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma tko zna kakve su to igre i zašto se tko kako ponaša. Ali gledam sad Kosoricu i ona tako sad neće sukobe pa onda "ok, odgodit ćemo školu", "ah, nećemo odgoditi školu" ne vjerujem da to može na duge staze. Dr. Radončić, Dr. Kniewald, Dr. Bauman se ipak ne okreću kako vjetar puše, dok iz VV dolazi samo mlaka reakcija. Nisu to pozicije na kojima se tako smije ponašati. Ne mislim pri tome na "obične" IVF-ovce, već baš na prof. Šimunića koji je predsjednik svih odbora koji postoje u Hrvatskoj, šef Zavoda u Petrovoj i šef u svojoj klinici, profesor na Medicinskom fakultetu.
> 
> To je nešto s čim se računa u Hrvatskoj, da su ljudi dovoljno puta dobili po prstima i da im neće pasti na pamet da reagiraju unutar svoje struke u skladu sa svojim uvjerenjima i saznanjima pa šačica neobrazovanih nasilnika može raditi što hoće.
> 
> Džaba nama najbolja klima na svijetu i more, kad su ljudi mlitavi, stručnost propada, samo silu se razumije.
> 
> ...


X

samo imam za dodati da dr. Radončić i Kniewald su privatnici a dr. Bauman sa SD (koji je gradska bolnica a ne državna) - dakle ne primaju plaću od države.  A isto tako mislim da se nitko ne smije od njih niti oglasiti ako ne dobije odobrenje od ravnatelja institucije (koja je btw. državna i dakle HDZ/Milinović postavlja ravnatelja).

Mislim da se dosta odgovora na naša pitanja zašto MPO liječnici glasnije ne komentiraju ovaj zakon ili se ponašaju "nit smrdi nit miriši" leži u ovome.

----------


## ina33

Zanimljiv point, darci, ovi Riječani su se valjda oteli kontroli, ne znam jesu li oni gradski ili državni  :Smile: .

----------


## darci

stvarno ne znam za Rijeku "čiji su" ali i Rijeka ima neke druge ljude/stranke na vlasti pa možda i to ima veze s tim

----------


## Jelena

za svako napredovanje, npr. u docenta, vjerojatno najmanje 2-3 odbora treba odlučiti o tvojoj sudbini, a oni nisu gradski i ja stvarno ne znam tko sjedi u njima. i teško mi je ocijeniti tko sjedi u njima, ali i privatnici nekad sudjeluju u znanosti i nije dovoljno ispuniti zakonske uvjete za napredovanje, nego trebaš dobiti i podršku tih vijeća. napredovanje se direktno odražava na plaći, naravno. prof. šimunić može još samo u emeritusa za koju godinu (sa 70) ili u akademika, a za oba stupnja treba biti itekako podoban.

----------


## aenea

> prof. šimunić može još samo u emeritusa za koju godinu (sa 70) ili u akademika, a za oba stupnja treba biti itekako podoban.


a nakon toga možda dolazi, kako bi TBF rekao..neki viši sud, Božja pravda..
Kakogod bilo, mišljenje je subjektivno, ali duboko sam uvjerena da svemir funkcionira na principu bumeranga..

----------


## vikki

> Kakogod bilo, mišljenje je subjektivno, ali duboko sam uvjerena da svemir funkcionira na principu bumeranga..


Uh, ja više nisam tako optimistična...   :Love:

----------


## aenea

vikki, mene čekanje izluđuje  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kakogod bilo, mišljenje je subjektivno, ali duboko sam uvjerena da svemir funkcionira na principu bumeranga..
> 
> 
> Uh, ja više nisam tako optimistična...


ni ja  :/ 
zapravo, više uopće ne vjerujem u to   :Sad:   samo se nadam....

----------


## ina33

> stvarno ne znam za Rijeku "čiji su" ali i Rijeka ima neke druge ljude/stranke na vlasti pa možda i to ima veze s tim


Večeras sam čula da izgleda da su županijski i onda bi fakat bilo užasno vidljivo to da čijem je ravnatelju Milinović šef onda nix sprechen jer su se doslovno tako podijelili.

----------


## ina33

Evo, neka se i na ovom topicu nađe drugačiji (po meni pozitivni i jednoznačno protivn novog zakon  :Smile: ) istup prof. Šimunića a propos zamrzavanja js, kao i statistika za kliničku trudnoću od samo 2 i nešto posto po odmrznutoj jajnoj stanici.

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...ra-clanak-8791

"Prema metaanalizi iz 2009., jedna smrznuta stanica daje 2,3 posto šanse za kliničku trudnoću"

----------


## Kadauna

istine radi evo i clanka iz JL-a koji se takodjer poziva na prof. Simunica no ovaj put u drugom tonu: 

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,22,,173602.jl

----------


## bibi

Ja sam se dugo suzdrzavala i samo citala ovo napisano o prof. Š. 
Moram sada reagirati jer da nije bilo njega nebi bilo niti mojih klinaca. Nisam isla u njegovu privatnu polikliniku, njegova sam pacijentica od svoje 18. godine u Petrovoj, od mene nije uzeo niti kune niti je ikada trazio. Vjerovala sam u njega i on u mene. Provela sam u bolnici 6. mjeseci i on mi je tamo bio drugi tata, imala sam njegov broj moba u slucaju nuzde, mogla sam pitati sto sam god htjela, sve mi je objasnio. Vrlo je jednostavan, spreman za salu, i nadasve autoritet svima tamo pa i meni, veliki je strucnjak i meni je to dovoljno. Mislim da ga se za neke stvari krivo optuzuje. I ja sam svasta cula o njemu, ali sam se uvjerila da to nije tako......meni je pomogao i ja sam mu zahvalna za cijeli zivot. Dobila sam Jana i Katju zajednickim snagama, njegovim i mojim vjerovanjem........

Drago mi je da je i on napokon istupio i rekao nesto jer ocito je da se neke stvari krivo interpretiraju. 
Šimi   :Love:

----------


## Jelena

bibi, drago mi je da si ovo napisala. sama kritika nikamo ne vodi.   :Love:

----------

